# Some of my shrimps



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'd to share some of my shrimps that I bred during years and they are still with me till now. 
If it's not really a passion, I won't be able to able doing what I do and will probably stop it a long time already though... 

Royal Blue Tiger OE I got them by selective breeding through years


















Red Rebels my own project









As for Black Galaxy Fishbone and regular Black Galaxy Pintos, I just got them just a couple months of this year 2019 only and they started to breed pretty good already 


















Follow me on Instagram @redspotaqua


----------



## MarkG (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi, I had shrimp in my first aquarium and the became expensive fish food. Then I set up my new three aquariums and have fallen in love with Shrimps. What are you looking for?


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank You!

What type of shimps do you keep?



MarkG said:


> Hi, I had shrimp in my first aquarium and the became expensive fish food. Then I set up my new three aquariums and have fallen in love with Shrimps. What are you looking for?


----------

